# cyanotype pinhole negatives????



## blackdoglab

I'm wondering if it's possible to use cyanotype paper in a pinhole camera in place of silver gelatin based paper.  I'd imagine that the exposure would be very long, but I want to know if any of you have tried it?


----------



## newrmdmike

hmmm . . . i think i tried it once, but don't remember how it turned out.

what does turn out is using 4x5 ortho film (its cheap) in your pinhole and then using that negative to print your cyanotype, or contact print a positive on the ortho film and use that on your cyanotype.


----------



## blackdoglab

Very true.  but that also means I need to be in close range of a darkroom or bring a changing bag.  I would also have to invest in some trays and find some ortho developer.  If I use cyanotype paper, i'll only need a changing bag and can develop the paper anywhere.  What's more is I could determine exposure more succesfully with an on the spot result.  I just got a kodak folder and am going to order a sunprint kit and make a few tests with that before I try it in a pinhole.


----------



## drcoop

We entertain the same ambitions, sir, you and I. This would be primitive photography in its most embryonic state. Therefore, I have just loaded my Ilford Obscura with some trimmed-down 4x5 cyanotype papers (yes, the Obscura will hold multiple sheets without compromise). Once the weather settles to reasonably bright, I shall try exposures of up to four hours or so (the f-stop is about f250). Hopefully, they'll be interesting or successful enough to post on this site. If not - well, let's not go there....


----------



## drcoop

Addendum: I have tried exposing cyanotype through a glass lens (box camera), only to find that the lens acts as a UV filter, leaving me with a picture that was practically blank. As you know, cyanotype paper is sensitive to UV light, so a pinhole lens is the likeliest prospect....


----------



## terri

Hi drcoop - you might want to start a new thread and tell us about your pinhole adventures.   This thread is from 2007 and it's unlikely the OP will see your replies.

I'm going to close this thread, but please do start a new one - we love alt processes around here!   Welcome to TPF.


----------

